# How many pairs of rams can I keep in a 75 gallon?



## RugburnTanks (Mar 31, 2015)

I am looking to keep one pair of Bolivian Rams and one pair of GBRs in my 75g. I would like to keep more but I'm not sure how many other pair I can keep with 5 cories, 1 ****** loach, a pair of Peacock Gudgeons, and 2 upside down catfish. So how many pairs can I keep with these fish and this size tank?


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

My Rams are in a 75 gallon. The Electric Blue Ram and the older German Blue Ram are a pair. I have another German Blue Ram and a single Bolivian Ram. The issue primarily will be getting pairs. The Bolivian has a territory and the pair of Rams have a loose territory. Fortunately both rarely bother the juvenile Ram. I think a pair of Bolivians and a pair of GBR's would he fine with two territories. I think a third pair might be pushing it. I'm sure others would say more. Previously I had a Bolivian that.claimed the whole tank and had no interest in a mate. He chased the other 3 Bolivians relentlessly. Two of them died shortly after I removed him. Point is these are cichlids and unpredictable. I bought 4 Bolivians with the hopes of getting at least one pair and then adding another later in the hopes of a second pair and then rehoming the odd man out. What I got was an anti social monster. I would do 3 GBR's and hope for a pair (they are much easier to sex). Once the one.who doesn't make it into a pair is sexable I would then hunt for a partner.
This is your third thread on the same fish in 3 days. You can just ask these questions in a single thread...


----------



## RugburnTanks (Mar 31, 2015)

Ok thanks for the advice


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

RugburnTanks said:


> Ok thanks for the advice


Remember the temp required for GBR's and ensure that the other tank inhabitants are good at the warmer temps.
if you think you can meet the requirements for GBR's they really are much prettier. If I had it to do over again I would've waited and gotten some Apisto's


----------



## RugburnTanks (Mar 31, 2015)

The Dude said:


> Remember the temp required for GBR's and ensure that the other tank inhabitants are good at the warmer temps.
> 
> if you think you can meet the requirements for GBR's they really are much prettier. If I had it to do over again I would've waited and gotten some Apisto's



Ok... Could I get one pair of apistos and a pair of GBRs? Or maybe I go all apisto.

Are apistos the same temperament as rams?


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

RugburnTanks said:


> Ok... Could I get one pair of apistos and a pair of GBRs? Or maybe I go all apisto.


I don't see any problem with that as long as you can get Apisto's that are good in 80* plus temps. From what Coralbandit was saying GBR's like 82* more. I keep mine at 80* and they are super happy and already breeding.
Best case is Apisto's and Bolivians are two types of Apisto's if you want to really stay in the right temp range.
Temps that are too cold will eventually kill GBR's.

Bump:


RugburnTanks said:


> Are apistos the same temperament as rams?


I've heard different accounts. Some say Rams are more aggressive some say less. My GBR's and EBR are super friendly community fish


----------



## RugburnTanks (Mar 31, 2015)

Ok so maybe a pair of Bolivians and a pair of apistos. The cockatoo apistos look AMAZING! What's your favorite color morph?


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

RugburnTanks said:


> Ok so maybe a pair of Bolivians and a pair of apistos. The cockatoo apistos look AMAZING! What's your favorite color morph?


I personally would do two types of Apisto's. The problem with Apisto's in my experience is sourcing them. You'll probably need to order them. I think the triple red apisto caucatoides is one of the most beautiful fish available and is by far my favorite. They are hard to find though and there is no shortage of people that want them. Bolivians aren't exactly striking, but they are easy to care for and to source. Since you will probably have to pay shipping for the Caucatoides you might as well get another beautiful Apisto like Macmasteri or Agassizi. Thats what I plan to do. The last pair of Apistos I ordered were from a reputable breeder, but they died in transit. I will overnight them next time. Figure $40 to overnight fish...
That's what I would do, but it's big money... you have to figure you'll be at $100 or more for 4 fish...


----------

